# PTO shaft size



## SWB401 (7 mo ago)

Hi All,
Friend of mine has a Ford 8N. I know the PTO shaft is smaller than my Allis Chalmers. Do these tractors have a 1 1/8 shaft? Want to get an over-running clutch and step it up to the larger size and want to confirm fit before buying. Thinking I need 1 1/8 to 1 3/8
thx in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Amazon.com: 1-1/8" to 1-3/8" Ford Tractor Pto Shaft Overrunning Coupler Coupling C670F : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy 1-1/8" to 1-3/8" Ford Tractor Pto Shaft Overrunning Coupler Coupling C670F: Spare & Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

